# Nobby Nic versus Wild Gripp´r



## ActionBarbie (31. Januar 2011)

Wer hat im Bezug auf Nobby Nic gegen Wild Gripp´r Erfahrung?

Ich fahre ja jetzt im Winter den Wild Rock´R von Michelin und bin sehr zufrieden. Im Frühjahr jetzt soll der aber wieder runter und ich weiß nicht ob ich mich für Michelin oder Schwalbe entscheiden soll.

Ist der Nobby Nic wirklich besser, im Bezug auf Gripp und Rollwiederstand? Optisch "gewinnt" der Michelin, ich mag breite Schlappen und finde es genial wie breit der in 2.25 aufbaut.

Ach ja und wenn Nobby Nic, welcher? 2.25 ist klar aber was ist der Unterschied zwischen Evolution Line, Double Defense und snake skin 
Guckt selbst was es da so alles gibt in 26x2.25

http://www.schwalbe.com/ger/de/produkte/mtb/produkt/?ID_Produktgruppe=40&ID_Produkt=176


----------



## ActionBarbie (31. Januar 2011)

Hier habe ich einen Testbericht gefunden:

http://mtbvd-forum.de/showthread.php?t=1675


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojogte (31. Januar 2011)

Hier mal meine persönlichen Eindrücke dazu. auch wenn ich keien Frau bin, poste ich trotzdem mal...

http://mtb-erda.sportboard.net/t185-test-michelin-wildgripr-24

mfg jojo


----------



## scylla (31. Januar 2011)

Ich habe vor kurzem den Maxxis Advantage hinten aufgezogen, und muss sagen, dass der mir richtig gut gefällt. 
Bei Matsch schlägt der sich gar nicht mal so schlecht (Ok, Klassen schlechter als ein echter Matschreifen, aber für einen "Allrounder" super). Gestern im Schnee auch Top (konnte im Uphill auf einer loosen Schneedecke dort noch fahren, wo ein Kollege mit Fat Albert schon abgestiegen war), und auf trockenem (festgefrorenem) Waldboden vom Grip und Seitenhalt her auch sehr überzeugend.

Dabei ist der Rollwiderstand noch sehr gut erträglich.

Werden den im Sommer wahrscheinlich als "leichtlaufenden" Allrounder weiterbenutzen. Vielleicht hinten+vorne Advantage oder hinten Ardent, vorne Advantage.... weiß noch nicht. Imho eine echte Alternative zu NN/FA/WildGrip/etc.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (31. Januar 2011)

Ich kann das ungefähr auch so bestätigen. Ich hab den Wildgrip´r seit letzten Herbst, allerdings bin ich sicher erst ca. 10.000hm damit gefahren. In den Alpen auf Stein und Fels ist er super, aber auf lockerem Waldboden hat er überhaupt keinen Grip, dafür ist echt das Profil zu flach. Die letzten 3 Jahre bin ich auch Albert gefahren, davor NN. So 100% glücklich bin ich damit noch nicht, werde mal den Wild Rock´r ausprobieren, der war aber, als ich meine neuen Laufräder gekauft habe, leider grad nicht zu haben. NN kommt mir nicht mehr ans Bike, mit dem hatte ich wirklich nur Pannen (allerdings tubeless Version).


----------



## ActionBarbie (31. Januar 2011)

Hm....

den WildRock`R fahre ich gerade, ich muss sagen, im Schnee und auf nassen und zum Teil jetzt ja vereisten, rutschigen Wurzeln geht der echt gut.... aber wenns matschig/klebrig wird ist der wie Patex! Da ist er mir echt zu anstrengend, und da dachte ich halt an den Grip`R ich mag halt wie breit die aufbauen, aber der NN scheint da ja dann doch besser zu sein...

Was Pannen betrifft... ich hatte noch *nie* eine. Kaum zu glauben....


----------



## Veloce (31. Januar 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich habe vor kurzem den Maxxis Advantage hinten aufgezogen, und muss sagen, dass der mir richtig gut gefällt.
> Bei Matsch schlägt der sich gar nicht mal so schlecht (Ok, Klassen schlechter als ein echter Matschreifen, aber für einen "Allrounder" super). Gestern im Schnee auch Top (konnte im Uphill auf einer loosen Schneedecke dort noch fahren, wo ein Kollege mit Fat Albert schon abgestiegen war), und auf trockenem (festgefrorenem) Waldboden vom Grip und Seitenhalt her auch sehr überzeugend.
> 
> Dabei ist der Rollwiderstand noch sehr gut erträglich.
> ...



Das kann ich bestätigen . Maxxis ist einfach ne andere Klasse


----------



## Trialbiker82 (31. Januar 2011)

Den Wild Rock hatte ich hinten drauf, im Winter fand ich den nicht so tolle weil die Mischung zu hart ist. Allerdings kommen die Fat Albert im Frühjahr wieder runter und der Wild Rock kommt vorn drauf und der Wild grip hinten. Der Verschleiß ist echt gering und vom Grip her war ich auch zufrieden. 
Das er im Schlamm rutscht kann ich bestätigen aber ich hatte nie das Gefühl gleich zu stürzen.


----------



## ActionBarbie (31. Januar 2011)

> nicht so tolle weil die Mischung zu hart ist



erkläre mir, wo ich echt keinen Plan habe, was Du damit meinst.

Wie gesagt, ich bin den Rock´r den ganzen Winter gefahren und ich bin viel gefahren, bei Schnee, auf Eis, auf mit Schnee gepuderten Trails, über vereisten Matsch, über matschigen Matsch und was diese Jahreszeit so alles zu bieten hat.

An einigen Stellen muss man natürlich Abstriche machen, aber alles in allem war ich mit dem Reifen sehr zufrieden, Wenns jetzt Frühjahr wird hat er mir aber zu viel Gripp, vor allem Berg auf wenns matschig/nass ist. Da macht man sich echt müde.

Ich will Gripp, wenns nass und rutschig ist, bei dem geringst möglichen Rollwiderstand.

(Vielleicht kann mir ja einer einen Reifen zaubern?)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (31. Januar 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Ich will Gripp, wenns nass und rutschig ist, bei dem geringst möglichen Rollwiderstand.
> 
> (Vielleicht kann mir ja einer einen Reifen zaubern?)



Bitte gib mir Bescheid, wenn du den gefunden hast!


----------



## ActionBarbie (31. Januar 2011)

Na ja, im Zweifelsfalle würde ich etwas größeren Rollwiderstand zu gunsten des Gripps im Gelände ja in Kauf nehmen, weil mir das halt auch Sicherheit gibt...

Was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe wirds dann wohl der NN auch für den AlpenX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojogte (31. Januar 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Na ja, im Zweifelsfalle würde ich etwas größeren Rollwiderstand zu gunsten des Gripps im Gelände ja in Kauf nehmen, weil mir das halt auch Sicherheit gibt...
> 
> Was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe wirds dann wohl der NN auch für den AlpenX



Der FA ist etwas schwerer, rollt aber gut.
du könntest aber auch z.b. den FA für vorne nehmen. hat sehr gute seitenführungs und bremseigenschaften. den NN ans hinterrad. ist auch ne nette kombi.

bin so mal nen extremst verschlammten marathon gefahren weil mir den NN in 2.25 im nassen nicht so guten seitenhalt in kurven gibt. der 2.4er ist da schon etwas gutmütiger...

mfg jojo


----------



## ActionBarbie (31. Januar 2011)

An den FA habe ich ja auch schon gedacht, schien mir aber irgendwie überdimensioniert.... der ist ja mit dem wild rock´r vergleichbar?

Der wild rock´r klebt mir zuviel am Boden wenns nass ist und bergauf geht.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (31. Januar 2011)

Was der FA rollt gut??
Was Grip und das Spur halten angeht ein absolut geiler Reifen. Aber der Unterschied zum Michelin was Rollwiderstand angeht ist enorm. Auf Waldwegen oder Aspaht iost der echt schwergängig.


----------



## ActionBarbie (31. Januar 2011)

> Aber der Unterschied zum Michelin was Rollwiderstand angeht ist enorm. Auf Waldwegen oder Aspaht iost der echt schwergängig.



Der Michelin rollt besser wie der FA , ich dachte schwergängiger geht nicht mehr....


----------



## Pfadfinderin (31. Januar 2011)

Der neue Albert (also der 2010er) rollt wohl etwas besser als der Alte. Gegen den NN fühlt der sich an, als ob man mit Treibanker fährt! Als Rollwunder würde ich den auch nicht bezeichnen. Fand den Albert dennoch für einen Alpencross einen guten Reifen, weil er einfach ein Sorglos-Reifen ist, egal auf was für einem Untergrund.


----------



## Climax_66 (31. Januar 2011)

Ganz einfach, es gibt Vor und Nachteile, kommt drauf an worauf man mehr Wert legt.
Bin Beide in 2010 gefahren.
Der Michelin hält länger, ist billiger und rollt besser, dafür kannst Du ihn aber im naßen komplett vergessen, der nobby nic hat eigentlich keine wirkliche Schwäche und ist somit der komplettere Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (31. Januar 2011)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Der Michelin hält länger, ist billiger und rollt besser, dafür kannst Du ihn aber im naßen komplett vergessen, der nobby nic hat eigentlich keine wirkliche Schwäche und ist somit der komplettere Reifen.



Komisch, meine Erfahrungen sind komplett gegensätzlich.

NN: Im Trockenen ein super Allrounder, dazu leicht und mit geringem Rollwiderstand. Aber sobald es auch nur ein bisschen feucht wird absolut nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.

Grip'r: Kann m.M.n. im Trockenen alles mindestens genauso gut und ist im Feuchten viel gutmütiger und berechenbarer. Im direkten Vergleich ganz klar mein Favorit.


----------



## jojogte (31. Januar 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Was der FA rollt gut??
> Was Grip und das Spur halten angeht ein absolut geiler Reifen. Aber der Unterschied zum Michelin was Rollwiderstand angeht ist enorm. Auf Waldwegen oder Aspaht iost der echt schwergängig.



Deswegen den FA nach vorne. dort machen die höheren widerstände weniger aus, da das meiste gewicht ja hinten auf dem antriebsrad ist.

man sieht also 5 personen und 10 meinungen. du musst halt es mal selber testen was für dich a besten funktioniert....

meine 2.4er wildgripper, die im gelände deutlich schlechter abschneiden als die NN in 2.4 auf meinem AM bike, habe ich auf mein hardtail gemacht um km zu schrubben. den rollen tuen die WG wirklich genial.

mfg jojo


----------



## scylla (31. Januar 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Komisch, meine Erfahrungen sind komplett gegensätzlich.
> 
> NN: Im Trockenen ein super Allrounder, dazu leicht und mit geringem Rollwiderstand. Aber sobald es auch nur ein bisschen feucht wird absolut nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.



Deckt sich mit meinen...

Wild Rock geht im Feuchten imho noch sehr gut, selbst auf nassen Wurzeln. Wild Grip hab ich leider erst einmal gefahren, aber damals fand ich den eigentlich ziemlich gut vom Rollverhalten und Grip. 

Außerdem kann man einen NN in der TNC Mischung quasi entsorgen, sobald die erste dünne Gummischicht runter ist. Die Michelin Reifen radieren sich zwar auch sehr schnell ab, aber die Stollen bestehen eben nur aus einer Gummimischung, sodass man den eben netto doch länger fahren kann als den NN.


----------



## Vogelsberger (31. Januar 2011)

Kein Gripr, spätestens bei Nässe schlimmer als ein Nobby Nic.

Bergab auf nasser Wiese z.b. ist der Gripr wie ein Ski, blockiert sofort und rutscht dann nur ohne irgendwie zu bremsen.
Im Matsch das Gleiche, Profil einfach zu flach.

Der Gripr ist ein reiner Trockenreifen,rollt echt toll,bremst dann auch ähnlich Racing Ralph, aber wehe eben es wird nass.

Schau dir doch mal die 2,2er Rubber Queen an.

Nach NN und FA 2,25, Advantage und Ardent in 2,4, Michelin Gripr und rockr in 2,1 als auch Specialized Pneus momentan mein absoluter Fav, wenn auch allerdings in 2,4", was für dich überdimensioniert sein könnte, daher ruhig mal den 2,2er sichten.


----------



## Climax_66 (31. Januar 2011)

Kommt halt auch aufs Gelände an und auf den Fahrstiel und aufs Rad.
Ich probier immer alles aus, fürn Winter ist für mich die Beste Wahl
Vorne ein Ardent 2.2 und hinten Fat Albert Front in 2.4.
Damit bin ich schneller und fühl mich sicherer im Schnee als mit Spikes.
Spikes sind nur auf Eis besser.


----------



## ActionBarbie (1. Februar 2011)

Also, ein Reifen in 2.4 geht bei mir nicht, bei Canyon sagte man mir das Rad (ein Nerve XC 9.0 W) wäre bis 2.35 zugelassen.

Ich überlege halt ob ich den Wild grip´r einfach mal versuchen soll in 2.25 oder ein Wild rock´r in 2.1 ne alternative zu denen jetzt in 2.25 wäre.. Die sind halt auch nicht so teuer wie die Schwalbe Reifen. Ich bin letztes Jahr auf dem HT bis zum Herbst vorne NN hinten  RR gefahren, habe mir dann hinten einen NN draufgemacht und das war ne wahre Offenbarung, was so ein blöder Reifen ausmachen kann!
Dann kam der Wild Rock´r und der war nochmal eine Spur besser, hat aber auch mehr Rollwiderstand.



> Kommt halt auch aufs Gelände an und auf den Fahrstiel und aufs Rad.


Na ja, die Schwierigkeit des Geländes wird wohl etwas zunehmen zur Zeit wohl S0 - S1 manchmal vielleicht auch S2 ich kann das schwer einschätzen, das ist aber noch ausbaufähig wos hingeht... keine Ahnung.

Mein Fahrstil war bisher eher vorsichtig, das lässt aber nach und ich traue mich jetzt auch gerade mit dem neuen Rad mehr, weil die Geometrie besser zu mir passt, der Reifen soll mir einfach nochmal zusätzlich Sicherheit bieten.

Rad: siehe oben Canyon Nerve 9.0 W 120 mm Federweg vorne und hinten

Ach ja, und Danke für die vielen Antworten, ihr seid echt toll!


----------



## scylla (1. Februar 2011)

was ich mit der Zeit gelernt habe: Rollwiderstand ist unwichtig  

Mit nichts anderem kann man das Potential eines Bikes so beschneiden oder auch pushen wie mit den Reifen. Mit einem breiten Reifen (mit ordentlicher Eigendämpfung) und ordentlich Grip kommt man mit dem Hardtail mehr Sachen runter wie mit schwachbrüstigen Renn-Reifchen auf einem Freeride-Fully. 
Deswegen bin ich mittlerweile auf fast allen Rädern bei >1kg Downhill-Schlappen angelangt. Bergauf manchmal eine Qual, aber bergab dafür genial!
Würde ich aber niemandem zur Nachahmung empfehlen, weil das ein bisschen an Masochismus grenzt  

Allerdings finde ich ganz allegemein gesagt, dass man sich nicht so sehr in den Rollwiderstand versteigen sollte, wenn man nicht gerade ein Rennen fährt. Über die ganzen Bike-Tests, wo als oberstes Kriterum anscheinend die Watt-Angabe zählt, kann ich nur schmunzeln. Ordentlich Traktion und Grip zu haben macht einfach mehr Spaß, und Grip ist nunmal zu einem gewissen Maß immer auch an Rollwiderstand gekoppelt. Dann lieber ein bisschen langsamer hochfahren, oder noch besser: das ganze als Training sehen 

Was ich auch immer wieder als sehr guten Kompromiss nur empfehlen kann: vorne einen "Gripreifen" (am besten mit einer weichen Gummimischung), und hinten was einigermaßen Leichtlaufends. Vorne ist Grip einfach um ein vielfaches wichtiger, und hinten ist es manchmal sogar von Vorteil, wenn man ein bisschen um die Kurven rutschen kann. 

Was du also probieren könntest: z.B. Wild Rock 2.25 vorne und Wild Grip 2.25 hinten... 
oder mal das Sortiment von Maxxis durchprobieren  War für mich die Offenbarung, einfach genial


----------



## jojogte (1. Februar 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Was du also probieren könntest: z.B. Wild Rock 2.25 vorne und Wild Grip 2.25 hinten...
> oder mal das Sortiment von Maxxis durchprobieren  War für mich die Offenbarung, einfach genial



aber durch die flachen WG stollen kommt man bergauf nicht weit bei losem untergrund. im verglech zum WG ist der NN auf losem Untergrund/Waldboden/Matsch ein Traktorreifen vom grip her. Das ist einfach das grösste manko vom WG...

ansonsten sehe ich das auch so, vorne grip und hinten was it weniger rollwiderstand. daher ja auch FA und NN. oder halt eine andere kombination von solchen reifen von Maxxis oder so.

mfg jojo


----------



## ActionBarbie (1. Februar 2011)

Das Sortiment von Maxxis ist ja riesig, da bin ich total überfordert...

ist es denn korrekt, dass man den rock`r mit dem FA vergleichen kann und den Grip´r mit dem NN? Oder geht der mehr in Richtung RR?

Die Sache mit dem Rollwiderstand sehe ich eigentlich genau so, nur wenn man in ner Gruppe fährt, wo ich dann mit wild rock´r alias Traktorreifen unterwegs bin und der Rest fährt (auch jetzt im Winter) mit NNs kommt man den Berg nauf schon ganz schön ins Schwitzen.... finde ich halt ätzend ist dann aber wohl so


----------



## scylla (1. Februar 2011)

Vom Profil her würde ich sagen, eher Richtung RaRa oder RoRo.
Wobei Grip (im Trockenen) dürfte besser sein durch die weichere Gummimischung (denke, die ist dieselbe wie beim WildRock)

Maxxis hab ich bald durch, und gefallen tun sie mir alle!
Wie oben schon gesagt, vom Advantage bin ich ziemlich angetan. Evtl. die Kombi Advantage vorne Ardent hinten wenn's leicht rollen soll. 
Am HT fahr ich gerade Minion F vorne und Advantage hinten. Ist auch genial, rollt aber schon wieder schwerer.

PS: ich bin auch meistens mit Leuten aus der Carbon-Leichtlauf-Fraktion unterwegs. Ist mir aber egal, abhängen lass ich mich nicht  Die machen halt ne Kaffeefahrt und für mich ist's Training. Ist doch schön 
Dafür war ich letztens die Einzige, die sich über die Spikes gefreut hat, weil mein Rad im Vergleich zu sonst damit berghoch abgegangen ist wie Schmitz Katz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (1. Februar 2011)

Wie breit baut der Maxxis denn im Vergleich zum Michelin auf?

Ich finde so breite Reifen irgenwie geil, sieht nicht so nach Trennscheibe aus .. ist zwar eigentlich zweitrangig, aber trotzdem.


----------



## scylla (1. Februar 2011)

Bei Maxxis ziemlich unterschiedlich. Minion 2.5 ist fast gleich breit wie Wild Rock 2.25. Ardent baut breiter im Vergleich zu Minion/Highroller und co. Da ist schon der 2.4er ein bisschen breiter als der 2.25 WR. Advantage ist irgendwo in der Mitte.
Guck mal auf www.silberfische.net 
Da findest du die ETRTO Maße zu den Maxxis und Michelin Reifen. Die Breite in Millimeter ist die erste Zahl vor dem Strich. 
Oder auch hier http://reifenbreite.silberfische.net/, da findest du gemessene Breiten, die natürlich von der verwendeten Felge abhängen.

PS: trivial ist die Reifenbreite nicht. Muss zwar nicht zwingend mit dem Grip korrespodieren, aber meistens geben breitere Reifen schon mehr Sicherheit und haben vor allem auch mehr Eigendämpfung.
Wichtig finde ich auch die Dicke der Karkasse. Zu dünnwandig, wie z.B. bei den meisten Schwalbereifen, finde ich nicht toll, weil man da mehr Druck fahren muss, um keine Durchschläge zu kassieren. Außerdem schon wieder Eigendämpfung... die wird einfach besser mit einer dickeren Karkasse. Gewicht wird halt auch höher.


----------



## jojogte (1. Februar 2011)

interessant ist noch die maulweite von der felge. als ich breitere felgen bekommen habe 19mm--> 25 mm , fuhren sich meine reifen komplett anders als vorher. macht auch viel aus!

mfg jojo


----------



## ActionBarbie (1. Februar 2011)

Danke.

Wäre der NN in 2.35 auch ne Alternative?


----------



## jojogte (1. Februar 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Wäre der NN in 2.35 auch ne Alternative?



wie breit ist deine felge. ich finde mit ner 19er felge sollte man nicht breiter als 2,25 fahren. wird sonst etwas zu schwammig...

ja klar sehen breitere reifen geiler aus, aber brauchst du das? mehr gewicht etc?

mfg jojo


----------



## ActionBarbie (1. Februar 2011)

Wie breit die Felge ist weiß ich gar nicht, ich fahre Mavic SLR Crossmax Laufräder.

Edit sagt: 17 mm innen, damit hat sich das wohl erledigt. Ich werde wohl die Maxxis versuchen! (Und berichte wenn gewollt)


----------



## jojogte (1. Februar 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Wie breit die Felge ist weiß ich gar nicht, ich fahre Mavic SLR Crossmax Laufräder.
> 
> Edit sagt: 17 mm innen, damit hat sich das wohl erledigt. Ich werde wohl die Maxxis versuchen! (Und berichte wenn gewollt)



also bei 17 würde ich nicht über 2,25 gehen...

mfg jojo


----------



## blutbuche (1. Februar 2011)

den nn  gibts nicht in    2.35 - nur in 2 ,1 ,  2,25 und 2,4 . greez , k.


----------



## ActionBarbie (1. Februar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> den nn  gibts nicht in    2.35 - nur in 2 ,1 ,  2,25 und 2,4 . greez , k.



Doch, den NN gibts in 2.35 schau selbst nach auf der Website von Schwalbe....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (1. Februar 2011)

uuups , das scheint dann neu zu sein --- sorry ---


----------



## LaCarolina (1. Februar 2011)

Im Laufradthread wurden mir Maxxis Advantage und Larsen empfohlen und die hab ich mir heute (Larsen TT 2.0. hinten und Advantage 2.10 vorne) aufgezogen. Allerdings hab ich andere Bodenverhältnisse hier, halt sandige, hart-trockene Mittelmeerböden. 
Machen gegenüber meinen alten Fast Trak schon einen ganz anderen Eindruck. 
Berichten kann ich erst nach dem Wochenende.


----------



## scylla (1. Februar 2011)

Larsen hab ich auch. Der ist allerdings in der Tat eher für trockene Bedingungen geeignet. In hiesigen verregneten Gefilden ist der wohl eher was für den "Zweitlaufradsatz" zum schnell wechseln, wenn's mal schönes Wetter ist. 
Auf harten, trockenen Böden jedenfalls absolut spitze. Im Matsch dagegen fast nicht zu gebrauchen. Setzt sich aufgrund der dichten Stollen unglaublich schnell zu. Als Allrounder für deutsches "Normalwetter" daher lieber ein Ardent für hinten.


----------



## LaCarolina (1. Februar 2011)

Dann ist das wohl die richtige Wahl. Hier ist es in im Sommer staubtrocken. Momentan noch angenehm, harte Böden, wenig Matsch, kein Laub, aber nach den massigen Regenfällen viele Steine runtergekommen und die Wege ausgewaschen.


----------



## Mountain77 (1. Februar 2011)

Hi, ich bringe mal Kenda ins Spiel. Fahre momentan vorn den Excavator 2,35 und hinten den Kenda Karma 2,2. Relativ günstig in der Anschaffung, und bei feuchtem Wetter im Vergleich zum Noy Nic fantastischer Gripp.
Der Karma ist ein guter Allrounder mit sehr guter Selbstreinigung.
Der Excavator hat für Uphills fast schon zu viel Gripp, macht auf Trails aber um so mehr Spaß, auch sehr gute Selbstreinigung.
Mit Pannen hatte ich mit beiden noch kein Problem.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. Februar 2011)

Eines zu den Schwalbereifen wurde überhaupt noch nicht erwähnt: Die haben eine unglaubliche Fertigungstoleranz! Allerdings kann ich hier nur für die UST sprechen: Entweder man kriegt sie überhaupt nicht auf die Felge, oder sie springen wieder runter (das tut einen Knall!) oder die Noppen brechen raus (vor allem Nobby Nic), etc. Die Qualität ist für den Preis einfach lausig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (2. Februar 2011)

Also, liebe Leute und Tippgeber , ich Danke Euch tausendmal!

Meine Entscheidung ist gefallen, ich werde mir demnächst den Maxxis Ardent und Advantage in 2.25 bestellen und die im Frühjahr dann ausprobieren. 

Die RoRo die ich noch hier liegen habe werde ich wohl draufziehen, falls wir einen trockenen Sommer kriegen sollten (will heißen, vielleicht mal 3 Wochen am Stück keinen Regen...)


----------



## dkc-live (2. Februar 2011)

ich hab grad den thread gesehen.

ich rate vom gripr ab. absolut unberechenbar im nassen bzw feuchten.

meine freundin fährt den rocket ron performance. der ist leichter günstiger und hat mehr grip als der gripr. 

ich fahr den übrigends auch schon den ganzen winter über. mit dem gripr hat es mich bei 50 km/h in einer leichten kurve gelegt, weil er unvermittelt weggerutscht ist.


----------



## ActionBarbie (2. Februar 2011)

Verzeih, aber der Rocket Ron ist nun wirklich keine Empfehlung für die aktuellen Verhältnisse, da schiebst Du im Schnee, wo andere noch fahren, vor allem wenns den Berg hoch geht... und den Grip´r jetzt bei dem Wetter zu fahren, auf die Idee käme ich gar nicht!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. Februar 2011)

meine erfahrung ist auch die, daß der gripr (ich fahr ihn jetzt ein Jahr) gut rollt aber schnell mal vorne wegrutscht. ein schöner breiter sommerreifen.
den "schmalen" nobby nic bin ich jahrelang durchgehend vo./hi. gefahren und hatte selten probleme. er rutscht halt auch mal auf glatten stellen wie wurzeln weg aber nicht ansatzweise so unberechenbar. hatte auch schon meine begegnung mit dem gripr auf glattem asphalt. wenn man den lenker nur minimal quer stellt, kommt er schon ins straucheln. beim nobby nic ist mir das noch nie passiert, ob in 1,8 oder 2,25.

alternative: ich habe parallel den irc trailbear 2,25 am anderen bike und der rollt schlechter hat aber viel mehr grip..sieht sehr fett aus ("60mm"). günstig ist er auch. die kombi vorne trailbear, hinten gripr funktioniert sehr gut! hinten darf der gripr gerne driften - was er ja selten tut, da das gewicht drauf lastet. beide sind notubes und mit 1,8bar auf dem trail!

jetzt habe ich erstmal die kombination NN 2,4 evo snakeskin hier liegen. von der breite soll er 60mm auf meinen neuen Hope Hoops ZTR Flow sein. ich werde ihn nächste woche montieren und mal berichten, da ich einen vergleich habe.

by the way....am hardtail habe ich den gripr vorne und den racr hinten. der racr macht sich auch im matsch und schnee sehr gut..ist sehr schnell. für mich der beste reifen aus dem michi sortiment.


----------



## dkc-live (10. Februar 2011)

bei uns fahren aktuell 5 leute mit dem rocket ron performance und das bei teilweise 10-20 cm schnee (bei mehr kann man ja sowieso nicht biken) ich hatt vorher den rockr vorne und den gripr hinten. der ron ist aber um welten besser.


----------



## murmel04 (16. März 2011)

@ actionBarbie,

so nun ist ja etwas zeit vergangen, hast du deine gewählte reifencomi schon aufgezogen und getestet??

wenn ja, erzähl doch mal

lg


----------



## ActionBarbie (16. März 2011)

Meine gewählte Reifenkombi liegt noch im Keller, weil ich die Michelin nun erst runter fahren will... lohnt sich nicht wirklich die nochmal für den nächsten Winter aufzuheben....


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. April 2011)

So, mein Wildgrip´r fliegt vorn jetzt wieder runter, ich finde ihn im etwas tieferen Schotter echt unterirdisch und unberechenbar. Hinten kriegt er noch ne Gnadenfrist.


----------



## ActionBarbie (4. April 2011)

Ich habe nun die Maxxis Reifen drauf, die schweren Trails hier bin ich damit allerdings noch nicht gefahren und durch das super Wetter konnte ich damit auch noch keine nassen Trails/Wurzeln fahren.

Grip´r kauf ich keinen, sowas kommt mir nicht aufs Rad habe ich beschlossen.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (4. April 2011)

Ich geb auch mal meinen Senf zum Grippr dazu.

Bin vorher Highroller/Fat Albert gefahren und habe die gegen Wild Grip'r getauscht. Das war die dümmste Entscheidung die ich machen konnte. Der erste Eindruck war zwar gut, weniger Rollwirderstand und Grip schien auch da zu sein. Aber nur scheinbar, die Mistdinger sind mir auf ner recht einfachen Abfahrt ohne vorwarnung ausgebrochen. Ende von der geschichte: nach der ersten Ausfahrt 5 Tage Krankenhaus + mindestens 1,5 Monate nicht biken. Kann nur von den Dingern abraten. Eine oder zwei Wochen vorher bin ich die selbe Strecke noch mit ca. 20-30% Profil auf den alten Reifen gefahren, das ging besser!

Als alternative würd ich noch die Rubber Queen von Conti in den Raum werfen, denke die werde ich mal ausprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (4. April 2011)

Also Fat Albert und Wild grip´r... das sind ja jetzt echt Welten...


----------



## scylla (4. April 2011)

Auch wenn's hart klingt, und so ein übler Unfall wirklich nicht zum Scherzen ist:
Klassischer Fall von Einsatzgebiet verfehlt 

Highroller und Fat Albert sind in den klassischen Kategorien doch eher bei "All Mountain/Enduro/Freeride" einzuordnen, also eher was für gröberes Geläuf. Da kann man schon mal ganz anders zur Sache gehen. Ein Wild Grip'r ist für mich ein CC-Race-Reifen. Das müsste doch eigentlich schon beim Vergleichen des Profils auffallen. Den Wild Grip würde ich eher mit einem Racing Ralph (oder wie in diesem Thread geschehen höchstens mit einem NN) vergleichen wollen. Als Ersatz für FA/Highroller kann das doch nur schief gehen


----------



## Jonas-7596 (4. April 2011)

Vielleicht hab ich das nicht genug umschrieben, die Wild Grip'r sollten eher für die Local Trails sein, die sind nicht so heftig und in entsprechender Breite soll der Grip'r ja auch Allmountaintauglich sein.
Die Kombi Fat Albert/Highroller hatte mir einfach zu viel Rollwiderstand für 10 km Anfahrt (mit recht hohem Asphaltanteil) und Trails die man noch als "gehobenes CC" bezeichnen kann.

Habe am Stadt/Tourenrad Schwalbe Mountaineer II in 1,9er Breite drauf, denen Traue ich mehr zu als den Grip'r. Werde mir jetzt entweder die Rubber Queen oder Intense DH besorgen, sch**** auf den Rollwiderstand.


----------



## ActionBarbie (4. April 2011)

Man muss halt wissen was man will.

Für mich zählt zuerst der Grip, dann der Rollwiderstand. 

Samstag bin ich 80 Kilometer Teer/ Forstweg gefahren Mittwoch/Donnerstag werdens 230 Kilometer werden, und wenig bis gar kein Gelände. Dafür habe ich mir jetzt den Rocket Ron drauf gemacht. Freitag fliegt der aber gleich wieder runter und Ardent und Advantage von Maxiss kommen wieder drauf. 

Ich fühle mich auch viel sicherer im Gelände, wenn ich weiß ich hab nen Reifen drauf, der ein wenig mit hilft.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (4. April 2011)

Genau so hatte ich das auch gedacht: Grip'r für längere Touren/leichtes Gelände und was richtiges, sobald man wieder in den Harz kann. Naja, noch mal will ich so was nicht haben, dann quäl ich mich lieber auf längeren Touren ein wenig mehr mit fetten Reifen . . .


----------



## scylla (4. April 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> Habe am Stadt/Tourenrad Schwalbe Mountaineer II in 1,9er Breite drauf, denen Traue ich mehr zu als den Grip'r. Werde mir jetzt entweder die Rubber Queen oder Intense DH besorgen, sch**** auf den Rollwiderstand.



na jetzt übertreib's mal nicht 
Gibt auch einigermaßen leichtlaufende Reifen, die auch im Gelände noch was können. Dafür hätte ein Intense DH aber wahrscheinlich einen extrem hohen Eisdielen-Faktor beim Asphalt-Rollen


----------



## Jonas-7596 (4. April 2011)

Das mit den Mountaineer ist kein Scherz  . Fahre die schon seit Jahren und mehrere 10000 km, vorher am Crossrad und jetzt am Stadt/Tourenrad (natürlich nicht das selbe Paar), die Dinger sind wirklich gut, auch wenn sie für den richtigen Geländeeinsatz unterdimensioniert sind. Die Rollen sehr leicht und griffig auf Straße, packen auf Schotter und selbst auf Schnee sind die noch kontrollierbar.


----------



## ActionBarbie (4. April 2011)

Ich will Dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber machst Du es Dir nicht ein wenig einfach, die Ursache eines Unfalls komplett auf die Reifen zu schieben.

Bekannte von mir haben den Wild Grip´r als Winterreifen gefahren, problemlos. Ich würde das nicht machen, aber die meinten das ginge gut. 

War bei deinem Unfall nicht vielleicht auch etwas Selbstverschulden / Fahrfehler dabei?


----------



## Jonas-7596 (4. April 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Ich will Dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber machst Du es Dir nicht ein wenig einfach, die Ursache eines Unfalls komplett auf die Reifen zu schieben.
> 
> Bekannte von mir haben den Wild Grip´r als Winterreifen gefahren, problemlos. Ich würde das nicht machen, aber die meinten das ginge gut.
> 
> War bei deinem Unfall nicht vielleicht auch etwas Selbstverschulden / Fahrfehler dabei?



Ganz ausschließen kann man das nicht, aber ich bin die Strecke schon öfters gefahren, an dem Tag sogar zum 2. mal runter, das 1. Mal auch mit dem Grip'r, da wars wirklich wunderbar. Das 2. Mal dann etwas schneller runter, der Reifen fühlte sich noch nicht so an als wäre er am Limit, naja. . .
Hab jetzt ne leichte Aversion gegen die Dinger  und will zumindest vorne was anderes ran.

Winterreifen ist nen andres Thema, ich kann dazu nur so viel sagen: meine Mountaineer machen sich auf Schnee nicht wesentlich schlechter als FA/HR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. April 2011)

Ich hab mir jetzt die Rubber Queen bestellt und hoffe, dass ich mit der glücklicher werde. Ich kann das mit dem Unfall gut nachvollziehen, der Reifen rutscht einfach weg. :-( Aber Scylla hat recht, das Profil des Wildgripr 
sieht neu echt aus wie von einem abgefahrenen rutschigen Ralf.
Ich bin auch immer noch auf der Suche nach der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau, viiieeel Grip, leicht, geringer Rollwiderstand und wenn er dann noch preiswert ist... Und es darf kein Schwalbe sein.


----------



## ActionBarbie (4. April 2011)

Sag bescheid, wenn Du dieses Sau gefunden hast.... ich nehme gerade den höheren Rollwiderstand in Kauf. So hat man Berg ab einfach mehr Spaß und auch Sicherheit


----------



## Jonas-7596 (4. April 2011)

Ich hoffe ich habe sie gefunden  
Was man im Forum so Ã¼ber den Intense DH Lite (Ãbrigends entgegen dem Namen ein AM/Enduro Reifen) liest, soll er dem sehr nahe kommen. Habe 2 geordert (25â¬/StÃ¼ck) und kann ja mal in 1 oder 2 Wochen wenn ich wieder in die Wildnis darf berichten.


----------



## scylla (4. April 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ...viiieeel Grip, leicht, geringer Rollwiderstand und wenn er dann noch preiswert ist...




ich schmeiß mich weg 

Der Zeitpunkt, zu dem der Reifen der all das zu 100% erfüllt auf den Markt kommt herrscht gleichzeitig Weltfrieden, das Perpetuum Mobile wird erfunden... und ich bin im Mountainbike-Paradies 

Ich glaube, das lohnt sich nicht, darauf zu warten 
Daher halte ich es wie ActionBarbie... Grip ist wichtiger als Rollwiderstand... und pack mir DH-Maxxis Reifen in Supertacky ans Rad


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. April 2011)

Wahrscheinlich muss da halt jeder selber seinen besten Kompromiss finden. Ich hab halt keine Lust, je nach Einsatzzweck 2x am WE die Reifen zu wechseln, daher brauch ich was alltagstaugliches. Im Prinzip war der Albert ja schon mal nicht schlecht, aber der hat mir zuviel Rollwiderstand (ja, von mir aus dürft ihr ruhig lachen ;-)), ausserdem nervt mich an Schwalbe, dass die so hohe Fertigungstoleranzen haben und ich die Dinger u.U. nicht mal alleine auf die Felge kriege. Und für die Qualität sind sie einfach zu teuer. So, der Wildgrip´r war also ein Reinfall (der Rock´r war da grad nicht lieferbar), next time, better luck. Ach waren das noch schöne Zeiten, als ich mit meinem schmalen IRC Mythos glücklich war!


----------



## mtbbee (7. April 2011)

Die Schwalbereifen haben wirklich nervige Fertigungstoleranzen:

gerade letztens Fat Albert für hinten geordert, zum Glück gleich 3 Stück: 650g waren angegeben, 10 - 15% Gewichtstoleranz waren da normal. Also 2 wieder zurück.

Während meine Rocket Ron 2.25 465g haben sollten und zw. 468 und 471 hatten. Also tatal o.k. Schade, dass Silberfische keine ausgewogenen Schwalbe hat, aber die werden schon wissen warum  . 

Mit den Felgen hatte ich zum Glück nie ein Problem, gingen ohne weiteres fix von der Felge runter und wieder rauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FederGT (8. April 2011)

Hm, gibt's eig. noch was sinnvolles für tubeless außer nobby?
Von Conti hör ich nicht so viel gutes, Michelin ist ja auch raus, habt ihr noch Empfehlungen?


----------



## scylla (8. April 2011)

FederGT schrieb:


> Hm, gibt's eig. noch was sinnvolles für tubeless außer nobby?



alles außer nobby


----------



## creatini (16. April 2011)

Bin den Winter über sehr zufrieden mit Dirty Dan gefahren und musste nun beim ersten trockenen Cross-Duathlon feststellen, dass die Bereifung wohl gut für Matsch und weniger gut für trockenen Untergrund geeignet ist. Hatte irgendwie das Gefühl nicht von der Stelle zu kommen. Nur bergauf wars gut.

Nun brauche ich einen einigermaßen pannensicheren Reifen mit Grip, mit dem ich aber auch noch gut vorankommen. Streckenmäßig fahre ich eher XC, brauche aber doch ein bisschen Grip, da ich unsicher werde, wenn der Reifen wegrutscht. Also: Wollmilchsau 

Freue mich auf Tipps
Christina


----------



## tombrider (17. April 2011)

Hallo, Christina! 
Wenn Du den Reifen (er-)findest, sag uns bitte Bescheid! Den suchen wir nämlich alle. Trotz vieler Versuche und vielen Informationen habe ich ihn auch noch nicht gefunden. 

http://www.rund-ums-rad.info/reifen-eine-runde-sache-mit-ecken-und-kanten
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6790984 Anforderungen Reifentypen 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=408791 Welche Fat Alberts?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6289198 NobbyNic Fehlkauf ? 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5639892 MTB Bereifung
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=377275 leichter All Mountain Reifen?! 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=377132 Guter Allround-Reifen mit Schwerpunkt offroad 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=374308 Gute Haltbarkeit, 450g und Gripp. Ist das Vereinbar?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=159676 Bester Marathon-Reifen
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=372035 Nobby Nic oder anderen?!?! 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=382336 Eierlegende Wollmilchsau - bester Allroundreifen für alle Untergründe? 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=376877 die besten leichten Reifen ab 2,3 x26 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=170154 Nokian NBX, siehe insbesondere Eintrag 4
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=135330 Nokian NBX 2,3
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=363679 Michelin Country Mud vs. XCR Mud
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=419838 Welcher Reifen für Herbst & Winter? 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=386976 Neue Reifen oder doch zweiter LRS?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=389488 Kenda Nevegal Eigenschaften
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=381765 Felgenbreite und Reifenwahl
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=376844 Reifenbreite / Felgenbreite ???

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=380893 Leichter Reifen mit sehr viel Grip ohne Pannenschutz gesucht 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=407649 Pannensicherer Cross Country Reifen? 


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=377744 Asphalt+Trail:neuer schneller und leichter Reifen gesucht.RoRo/RaRa/IRC Mythos II?? 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=381477 Neuer Schwalbe Smart Sam Evoline 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=261121 laufrichtung Schwalbe Nobby Nic 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=381279 Thema schmale "all terain" Reifen 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=383891 2,4 Zoll Reifen mit guten Rolleigenschaften auf Asphalt 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=419797 Schlecht Wetter Bereifung 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=153015 MountainBike Test: dicke Reifen mit wenig Druck rollen im Gelände besser! Alle Daten.
Viele Links zu Reifentests findet man hier:  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=379155 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=383478 Wie und wann Bremsen bei der Abfahrt ?


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=288071 Rollwiderstandswerte
http://www.x-aces.com/index.aspx?ArticleID=6519d19d-3ff9-4c2f-af27-0793dfd202b7 Test Enduro-Reifen
http://www.dk-content.de/bike/premium-pdf/tests/reifentest_0804.pdf (ist von 2004, aber viele Reifen sind unverändert erhältlich)
http://www.mtb-forum.eu/der-rollwiderstand-von-mountainbike-reifen-t-1343-1.html
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/.../alles-ueber-rollwiderstand.35972.2.htm?skip=
http://www.ottadalen-sykkelklubb.no/Produkttester/dekk_07.pdf Bike-Reifentest 2006
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7529560#post7529560
http://adelmo.de/Studium/PDF/Moussa...ahrrad. WWU Muenster. 2007. www.adelmo.de.pdf 

Viel Spaß beim recherchieren...


----------



## Jonas-7596 (17. April 2011)

Ich melde mich auch noch mal kurz zu wort. Nachdem sich das mit den Intense erledigt hat (Händler hat sich einfach nicht mehr gemeldet) und Maxxis derzeit keine 1-Plys in 2,5 ausliefert, habe ich mehr oder weniger zwangsweise (Conti entweder lange Lieferzeiten oder exorbiante Preise)  noch mal zu Schwalbe gegriffen und zwar zur Muddy Mary. Habe zwar erst eine Tour hinter mir, aber der Reifen macht einen sehr guten Eindruck. Der Rollwiderstand liegt auf FA-Niveau, auf Asphalt minimal weniger Grip aber im Gelände dafür umso mehr. Grade auf weichen Untergründen eine schöne Sache. Dazu bekommt man noch ein schönes Laufgeräusch 
Also alles in allem: wenn ihr mit dem Gedanken spielt, einen Fat Albert zu kaufen, denkt mal über die Mary nach. Ich kann weder etwas über die Langzeithaltbarkeit oder das Nässeverhalten sagen, aber der erste Eindruck war gut


----------

